# sound advice



## bucknutdave (Aug 4, 2008)

i have a prodigy dcc system and i have two engines i would like to install sound on: 

1) Bachmann On30 Shay 
2) MMI On30 K-28 


any suggestions on which decoders would work best?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

See my post in your Bachmann On30 DCC topic in the Beginners forum.


----------

